# 1967 GTO Rust problem



## dayjt (Oct 18, 2012)

New to Forum. Just bought a 67 GTO hard top and going to do a frame off
restoration. Car has some rust but floors and trunk are solid. It does have a problem with the body side of the rear frame mounts behind the rear inner finder wells. The frame side is good but the body side is rusted badly where bushing would bolt to. Anybody have an idea where I might find these body parts or will I have to get something fabricated? I am not sure even what this area of body is called. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe you are talking about the trunk body brace, see if this is the part;

1964-1967 GTO - Body Braces | OPGI.com


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can also get those parts from AMES Performance, Year One, Performance Years, Rock Auto (yes, really!) and most big auto parts chains. 

If that area is bad, you might find that other body mount areas need repair, too.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I had the same problem, this summer when I changed my original body mounts on my '65. The rear trunk cross brace was rotted on the drivers side. I had a local shop make a piece and weld it in, worked like a charm, now with all new mounts she rides like a brand new car. The shop only fabbed up a "U" channel that they welded into the trunk floor, that matched the existing brace. Cost was like $80.00 for material and labor.


----------

